

We need our News Feed Control BackGoin viral in Facebook - techsansar

There is a trend of being viral in internet. Esp. in facebook loads of group and fan page goes viral with a basic appeal in people's mind set. Group associating with Vampire hating or loving..are some kind of phenomenon lately. Group associating with features of facebook demanding dislike button, profile visitor etc have lots of members.
bUT SOME of the group i found like one below, with genuine demand and issue have failed to collect support.
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=259090030020
======
techsansar
<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=259090030020>

